

Greetings from Uninterested Person - fotoblur
http://www.lanceramoth.com/blog/2012/02/greetings-from-uninterested-person

======
mitchie_luna
I love the unsubscribe letter. Hehehe. Really, there are lots of spammer. I
have plenty of that in one of my emails that is why I refrain from using it.

Unsubscribing to an spam email will not help to stop them sending to your
inbox. Once we unsubscribe, the spammers will know that our email is active
and the more they will send you mass marketing ads or spam.

~~~
StavrosK
I miss Blue Frog...

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Frog>

------
billpatrianakos
This really does beg the question, does any of this spam actually work? Maybe
we think it doesn't because of some hacker bias and our knowledge of the web
but maybe normal people actually buy what they're selling. I find it hard to
believe but it's possible. Are there any stats on this or anyone with
experience?

~~~
cleverjake
I was never a spammer, but I worked a datacenter and had frank conversations
with former customers who were terminated when they were found to be spamming
on the network.

Yes. Yes it pays. Quit a lot and quite easily.

Some quick figures. The average server purchased can send (extremely
conservatively) 5-10 emails a second. If you assume that they will be caught
within 48 hours after setup, that means that between 864,000 and 1,728,000
emails can be sent out in that time. Rough cost expended - $150 for server
setup and $20 for an hour of your time setting it up (Most spammer I have come
in contact with are not highly skilled, this hourly rate is my own guess if I
would hire them). That means it costs about $1 to sent between 5,080-10,165
emails. The going response rate in my experience of talking to them is about
0.02%. Which means they are getting about one or two people for every dollar
expended.

Sell fake viagra for $5 a pop, you just turned a very nice profit.

Again, all of these totals are low-end averages based on spammers I spoke
with. They were not Leo Kuvayev or Alex Blood.

